# Hunting Walnut



## barkhousewoodworks (6 Jul 2021)

I live in the Lake District and am trying to find a piece of live edge walnut approx. 700mm x 300mm with a depth of around 25mm but I’m not worried if it’s larger than those dimensions. I’ve tried a few local specialist hardwood timber merchants but no luck. In fact one asked me to let them know if I find any so they can buy some too.

Is there anyone out there that knows of a supplier either in Cumbria or the surrounding counties who may be likely to have any I’d be very grateful if you could let me know.


----------



## Chrispy (6 Jul 2021)

Have you got the decimal point in the right places? I think you will find at those sizes it will be just bark with a sliver of sapwood on the side!


----------



## barkhousewoodworks (6 Jul 2021)

Ha, ha! Well spotted. Thanks


----------



## SkinnyB (6 Jul 2021)

Not sure if suitable:

*





Search & Shop | The Timber Stock | English Woodlands timber


Search our stock of waney edge & square edge boards, packs for joinery, furniture & timber cladding and structural oak for timber framing




www.englishwoodlandstimber.co.uk




*


----------



## Lons (6 Jul 2021)

It might be worth giving Hexhamshire Hardwoods a ring to see if they have any, they're within striking distance of the lakes.

contact - Specialists in native and imported hardwoods, located in Northumberland: Hexhamshire Hardwoods


----------



## Rorton (6 Jul 2021)

these guys deliver...






AMERICAN WALNUT SHORT LUMBER Archives - Woodwise UK







www.woodwiseuk.co.uk





nothing quite 300 wide though


----------



## Nic Rhodes (6 Jul 2021)

I would be interest to know if you are successful locally, not the easiest place to buy something like this


----------



## Suffolkboy (6 Jul 2021)

A bit further but real wood studios in Jedburgh might be worth an ask.


----------



## barkhousewoodworks (7 Jul 2021)

SkinnyB said:


> Not sure if suitable:
> 
> *
> 
> ...





Rorton said:


> these guys deliver...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Rorton said:


> these guys deliver...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry for the late reply and many thanks. I’ll take a look


----------



## barkhousewoodworks (7 Jul 2021)

Nic Rhodes said:


> I would be interest to know if you are successful locally, not the easiest place to buy something like this


I’ll be sure to let you know.


----------

